# Cascade of cancelled 3DS games



## Costello (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems that over the past few weeks quite a few publishers have decided to cancel various projects for the Nintendo 3DS. Some of them were highly anticipated; the present and future of the 3DS aren't looking too bright at this point to say the least. Let's summarize the cancelled projects:
 Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy (Ubisoft)
 My Garden (EA)
 DJ Hero 3 (Activision)
 Saints Row: Drive-by (THQ)
 Omega Five (Hudson)
 Kororinpa: Marble Mania (Hudson)
 Bonk (Hudson)
 Bomberman (Hudson)
 BloodRayne: The Shroud (TBC)
 MegaMan Legends (Capcom)
 Crush 3D (Sega) (TBC)
That's quite a lot of games and I know for a fact many of us were looking forward to playing at least one of the above. Tell us what you think about this. According to you what is the reason for all those cancellations? How do you explain this situation? Debate the subject by posting in this very thread.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

Most of those wasn't even started and most already has reasons... 

Crush 3D isn't cancelled.

Hold =/= not really = cancelled.

Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy (Ubisoft)
* Ideas move to another game. *
My Garden (EA)
*Didn't think it  sell.  * (Put down early)
DJ Hero 3 (Activision) 
*   Series put on hold(or killed).*(Put down early)
Saints Row: Drive-by (THQ)
*Was just talk about.  *
BloodRayne: The Shroud (TBC)
*IDK   *
MegaMan Legends (Capcom)
*Don't like there fan base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Crush 3D (Sega) (TBC)
*On holds because of sells*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* All of these because the company got taken  over. * (Put down early)
Omega Five (Hudson)
Bonk (Hudson) 
Kororinpa: Marble Mania (Hudson)
Bomberman (Hudson)


----------



## Costello (Jul 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Most of those wasn't even started and already has reasons...
> 
> Crush 3D isn't cancelled.


sega have said it's on hold, they suspended the project temporarily.
which is why I have placed a mention "TBC" 
if you can read I also placed a "TBC" after Bloodrayne.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 20, 2011)

My theories: 

- Too hard to make games in 3D
- Disappointing sales figures for the 3DS
- Announcement of Wii U which shoved the 3DS out of the spotlight
- Low Nintendo stock prices
- Competition from NGP

Honestly, I'm not interested in buying any of those games (I would pirate a few if possible).  As long as first-party games don't get canceled then I'm good.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jul 20, 2011)

this is just speculation, not solid evidence...

with the 3DS and the PS Vita being the same price as well as the sdk for the vita being cheaper they decided to jump ship so that they would have more powerful hardware to work with. alongside the fact that if they are going to develop software for a platform with a weak battery they might as well grab as much power as they can.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not buying one at $250. The thing is as expensive as the Vita and you know they'll drop the price by $50 when the Vita goes on sale. Another problem for me is that they showed awesome colors at the shows and the launch colors stunk. Sea foam and black. Ugly and boring. They should have launched with good colors and strong launch titles. It's going to take a while to repair the damage they did to themselves but I expect the 3ds to make a comeback.


----------



## Costello (Jul 20, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> this is just speculation, not solid evidence...


uh? all the games listed have been cancelled officially or suspended officially with press releases.
if you want you can help me find the source for each of those games. But it's not speculation at all.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um...
I believe he was saying his own post was "just speculation, not solid evidence...".

And was wrong in my book.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 20, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> My theories:
> 
> - Too hard to make games in 3D
> - Disappointing sales figures for the 3DS
> ...


I would like to add the emergence of iOS devices and low priced digital downloads taking the wind out of Nintendo's retail-heavy sales. That and just about every industry analyst is scolding retail-oriented companies for not adapting to the iOS method quicker. This has led a lot of investors to taking money out of companies like Nintendo and Sony even though there is no solid proof that the retail game market is bad business. 

This frustrates me as a lifelong gamer because I simply don't know how epic, complex games are going to be made if the market forces game publishers to make $1-$5 games. Could this lead to games like Red Dead Redemption being a thing of the past? Let's just say I'm rooting hard for traditional game companies to weather this storm so I can continue to be served good games -- not fucking 7 million flavors of Angry Birds.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 20, 2011)

I really think the main reason is because the companies aren't feeling comfortable with the 3DS; It sucks in their eyes.

Which makes no sense, as their support is what will make it more popular.


----------



## deathking (Jul 20, 2011)

I blame piracy.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang ... no Kororinpa. I don't care about the rest, though I hate to see them get cancelled.

I do have a 3DS though and I'm not too concerned about the system in the longterm. There will be great games, more than I can ever afford to buy.


----------



## Necron (Jul 20, 2011)

Nintendo: Scrap the 3DS and bundle the WiiU with a 3DTV


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 20, 2011)

Most of these games are most likely going to be implemented into their console brethren. Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy and Saints Row: Drive-by for example.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 20, 2011)

meh 3ds was overhyped, i got one and it was true, i got bored of it and sold it off.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jul 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about my post, not yours sorry costello I'll try to word it better in the future. hope everythings cleared up now.


----------



## cris92x (Jul 20, 2011)

Crush3D was only pushed back to early 2012, it has an official release date of February 21, 2012 now and i think shinobi got pushed back also. Anyway half the list is hudson titles that have been cancelled due to konami taking over hudson. I wouldn't really call it a cascade of cancelled 3ds games but it is alot of titles getting canceled on the 3ds, i assume it takes a lot of work to produce a 3D game.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 20, 2011)

To be honest there are only 3 3DS games that interests me,

* Pilotwings
* Professor Layton - Mask of Miracle
* Legend of Zelda

While 3DS is innovated, I feel like it is rushed. 3D effect is not really matured, and lack of good games.


----------



## sputnix (Jul 20, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy (Ubisoft) -now a assasssin's creed revelations tie-in I believe 
My Garden (EA)                                 -cancelled early due too lag bad controls and not fun at all
DJ Hero 3 (Activision)                         -don't know the reason
Saints Row: Drive-by (THQ)                -don't know the reason
Omega Five (Hudson)                         -hudson went under but their stuff was picked up by konami so..
Kororinpa: Marble Mania (Hudson)       -^^
Bonk (Hudson)                                   -^^
Bomberman (Hudson)                        -^^
BloodRayne: The Shroud (TBC)           -don't know the reason
MegaMan Legends (Capcom)               -the developer was closed and didn't meet the "criteria" 
Crush 3D (Sega) (TBC)                       -not cancelled but postponed with shinobi

so that means only 5 titles have been canceled [6 maybe if assassin's creed is totally cancelled] but considering that it has been only 6 months after release that is quite a few titles but I saw give it a year and we should get a good idea of how hard it is to produce a working 3ds title


----------



## tatripp (Jul 20, 2011)

i think the only game that i might consider buying on that list would be assassin's creed


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jul 20, 2011)

Goddamnit if my 3DS ends up becoming a Virtual Boy Portable I'll be so pissed.


----------



## Technik (Jul 20, 2011)

Seems like nintendo really blew the launch, they catered to the 3rd parties by having crappy 1st party launch titles, which resulted in terrible sales, and in the end resulted in 3rd parties canceling games and still hurting. Would it really have hurt to launch with a Mario kart?


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm waiting for the better games... I mean, I've seen the zelda port thingy and the 3D looked awesome.


----------



## carlitos92jose (Jul 20, 2011)

Ethanx94 said:
			
		

> Goddamnit if my 3DS ends up becoming a Virtual Boy Portable I'll be so pissed.


You're not the only one


----------



## F. Lobot (Jul 20, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Crush3D was only pushed back to early 2012, it has an official release date of February 21, 2012 now and i think shinobi got pushed back also. Anyway half the list is hudson titles that have been cancelled due to konami taking over hudson. I wouldn't really call it a cascade of cancelled 3ds games but it is alot of titles getting canceled on the 3ds, i assume it takes a lot of work to produce a 3D game.


This is also false. Crush3d is scheduled for release on November 15 2011.
http://www.giantbomb.com/news/sega-confirm...i-for-3ds/3501/


----------



## ganesh2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dont think that the 3DS is such a difficult hardware to program games on... I just think that sales in japan are under their expectations because of the  hard times they live, after the earthquake.

I cross my fingers for not having bought a console which is going to end up as the dreamcast :-(


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 20, 2011)

Third parties:
Screw the 3DS, We have money!

Me:
Screw the 3DS, I have no money!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

F. Lobot said:
			
		

> cris92x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they got scare of their game not selling, so they trying to hit near Christmas. Right?


----------



## zombymario (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that Game Developer (THQ example) think that the 3DS isn't populair enough, most people still think that this is just like the DSi, it's a DS but with some more features. Maybe the programming for 3D is maybe harder then they thought?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: I was waiting for SR: Drive By, too bad it is canceled


----------



## deathking (Jul 20, 2011)

ganesh2 said:
			
		

> I dont think that the 3DS is such a difficult hardware to program games on... I just think that sales in japan are under their expectations because of the  hard times they live, after the earthquake.
> 
> I cross my fingers for not having bought a console which is going to end up as the dreamcast :-(


if there was a flash cart there would be way more console sales
which would make the 3ds look better to program for


----------



## heartgold (Jul 20, 2011)

Technik said:
			
		

> Seems like nintendo really blew the launch, they catered to the 3rd parties by having crappy 1st party launch titles, which resulted in terrible sales, and in the end resulted in 3rd parties canceling games and still hurting. Would it really have hurt to launch with a Mario kart?



Personally they should have released the 3DS later, most of the games weren't completed until now, I wouldn't want them to release rushed first party games, so having them later is good at least there'd be good work put into it.

I wouldn't write the 3DS off, it's only been 4 months and with the first party arriving things will soon kick off.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> I blame piracy.



...which is non-existant on the 3DS. Congratulations, you just earned yourself a medal.


----------



## deathking (Jul 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> deathking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was being sarcastic and taking a shot at all those people here that think piracy is to blame for every bad thing with video games


----------



## ~Wiiloader~ (Jul 20, 2011)

bomberman to


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note taken, I agree with your stance then. Piracy is bad. Terrible development cycles and releasing a console before its firmware contains all the functions it was supposed to, leading to updates every month which occasionally cause games released before said updates to glitch into oblivion (Ridge Racer) is also very naughty, but not as bad as piracy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 20, 2011)

The 3DS is in pretty poor shape right now. A poorly handled launch, a slow trickle of games, developers making stupid decisions (like the Mercenaries save file issue), games being cancelled, the E-Store being a big let-down, it's not looking good. It's a shame. It's a great system with a lot of potential. I hope things pick up soon 'cause right now I'm only looking forward to StarFox, and even then it's a port of a game I already own so it's not top priority.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2011)

How is it that great in your opinion? It's barely a step up from the PSP in terms of hardware, its saving grace is the 3D display. Need I remind you how old the PSP is?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2011)

And here I thought they wanted people to take the 3DS seriously. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## glysegui (Jul 20, 2011)

I have DoA and OoT 3D and I'm happy with those. Only game I really see myself buying in the future is Resident Evil.


----------



## wasim (Jul 20, 2011)

11 games now itself ?!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 20, 2011)

the sales of the 3ds and difficulty/time to code are the elements from Demon's list that must be the biggest reasons that the games have been cancelled.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 20, 2011)

i finally get to say i was right from the beginning on this one. never was a fan of 3ds, never bought, probably wont get one. 

its a gimmick, i got the dsixl because it had a useful feature, the larger screens. 3d to me is not a useful feature its a novelty. the enhanced features of the 3ds are not really a selling point for me as well. nintendo is not very good at that type of stuff. 

the 3ds has like 10-15 games now? i don't know i don't keep track, but the list is small and it stinks. super mario bros will be the only great title on the 3ds. i like the n64 remakes, but that is not what i want. i already bought those games at $50, now you want to charge $40 and add 3d? it should be like $10 if you already bought older starfox or zelda for n64.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 20, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i finally get to say i was right from the beginning on this one. never was a fan of 3ds, never bought, probably wont get one.
> 
> its a gimmick, i got the dsixl because it had a useful feature, the larger screens. 3d to me is not a useful feature its a novelty. the enhanced features of the 3ds are not really a selling point for me as well. nintendo is not very good at that type of stuff.
> 
> the 3ds has like 10-15 games now? i don't know i don't keep track, but the list is small and it stinks. super mario bros will be the only great title on the 3ds. i like the n64 remakes, but that is not what i want. i already bought those games at $50, now you want to charge $40 and add 3d? it should be like $10 if you already bought older starfox or zelda for n64.


I personally got the 3DS due to better graphics (to DS), greater support and pokemon.

2 out of 3 criteria not really met. 

The games, better ones and lesser ports will only come by pre-2012.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2011)

Shinobi is also delayed, not sure if it's for the same reasons as Crush3D, but it's another Sega title sitting it out for a while.

If the delays keep moving, it seems like there's gonna be some rough times ahead for third parties on the system.


----------



## rt141 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nintendo has simply been doing it wrong lately, even if I have always liked their games, releasing the 3ds with pretty much no good games to play killed their sales, and there still arent many good games because developers dont want to... Develope for a console that hasnt sold good enough, either Nintendo hurries and releases very awesome games for it to boost sales, or the virtual boy story will repeat.
BTW Megaman Legends cancelled.... Hurt me worser than when me and my gf broke up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2011)

nothing on that list that interests me.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 20, 2011)

well there is always hacks   to forward to.


----------



## satopunch89 (Jul 20, 2011)

Assassins creed...........Bonk..........Megaman..............

3DS is NOT doing well is it?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow so many delayed o.o
I bet there will be more delays and cancellations...


----------



## damedus (Jul 20, 2011)

aslong as the Tales of Abyss and Overclocked dont get canceled ill be a happy camper with my 3ds and its well worth the money, after all the only reason I bought a psp was to play 1 game and that was it didn't expect to play anything else on it. Aslong as I get 1 game on the console that im really interested i dont mind paying for the console, after all 6 games = the cost of the console on most consoles so its not like its a lot of money lol once you have 6 free games.


----------



## koyuki_kun (Jul 20, 2011)

Crush 3D isn't cancelled.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 20, 2011)

As long as they don't cancel Animal Crossing and Kingdom Hearts, I'm happy!
It sucks that assassin's creed was cancelled though and I really hope the 3ds pushes through this 'crisis'.


----------



## dreassica (Jul 20, 2011)

3rd party sure love to  cancel shit fast as soon as a nintendo product sells slightly below expectations.
Bet they wont do the same on competing systems.


----------



## rock7 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
Why?Megaman!!!!!


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jul 20, 2011)

WTF man, CANCELLED SAINTS ROW AND FREAKIN BOMBERMAN. Fuck you all nintendo and various companies. You suck. 
Even though i loved loz oot on 3ds and cn explosion and lego star wars this is bullshit Bomberman? THATS MY FAV GAME OF ALL TIME. And then freakin' Saints row is cancelled. Bullfuck


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 20, 2011)

BloodRayne: The Shroud is just on hold. Not that it's a good thing, but it's better than "cancelled". I'm somewhat looking forward to that game.
The cancellation of both Bomberman, Assassins Creed and Megaman bother me a little, I know there are still good games coming out and that AC may be coming out later but with a different concept, but they were some of the games I was really looking forward to, specially ML3.

Let's hope they don't cancel Beyond The Labyrinth (no news about it... that's never a good signal) and that they resume the development of BloodRayne: The Shroud.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 20, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy (Ubisoft) *I don't like how it was pretty much taken away from the 3DS but oh, well.*
> My Garden (EA) *Lol*
> DJ Hero 3 (Activision) *Meh, never was that interested in it*
> Saints Row: Drive-by (THQ) *Same as above. I'm not into car games.*
> ...



There's still more awesome games to look forward to. Assuming they don't get cancelled that is.


----------



## DxEggman (Jul 20, 2011)

[youtube]P8-kPfPNvZI[/youtube]

Words cannot properly express my disappointment with the news that Mega Man Legends 3 never happen......


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> [youtube]P8-kPfPNvZI[/youtube]


Dx, I love you now.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 20, 2011)

The dominoes are falling one by one...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 20, 2011)

WAIT! WHAT? NO MEGAMAN AND BOMBERMAN? 
*turns on psp*
Ah so many games yet to finish xD

No seriously... I wanted to play that megaman game.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 20, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> [*] Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy (Ubisoft) *Could have been amazing, seeing as they could have done more than a lackluster platformer this time.*
> [*] My Garden (EA) *Would have been fun to look at, and a great way to show off the 3D visuals.*
> [*] DJ Hero 3 (Activision) *Didn't have high hopes anyway, just a limited version of the console game.*
> [*] Saints Row: Drive-by (THQ) *Fuck, I was really looking forward to this. Could have been a great example of an M game on a Nintendo handheld.*
> ...


If these titles actually went through with production, the 3DS would have gained immediate popularity, making the reason they were cancelled non-existent. Why are game companies so stupid sometimes?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> How is it that great in your opinion? It's barely a step up from the PSP in terms of hardware, its saving grace is the 3D display. Need I remind you how old the PSP is?


Just... just no.

Anyway, tbh even with all this over the top,but understandable complaints and small over exaggerated cancellations,
I doubt the 3DS is in any trouble.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 20, 2011)

Some cancelled titles really piss me off. I'm glad I haven't bought a 3DS, and I'm not planning to buy one either. The PSV seems much much more fitted for me.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 20, 2011)

As long as I have my harvest moon and runefactory.


----------



## Centrix (Jul 20, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> It seems that over the past few weeks quite a few publishers have decided to cancel various projects for the Nintendo 3DS. Some of them were highly anticipated; the present and future of the 3DS aren't looking too bright at this point to say the least. Let's summarize the cancelled projects:
> Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy (Ubisoft)
> My Garden (EA)
> DJ Hero 3 (Activision)
> ...



Its stupid crap like this that gives new systems a bad rap and possible buyers the turn away. Most of these games on the list with the exception of maybe 1 or 2 are all crap any ways, Bonks ok at best. This happens all the time in the game industry and if we have learned to deal with yet, well deal with it now these things happen and only the game company knows why!


----------



## JoyConG (Jul 20, 2011)

Hudson games were already cancelled by Konami, all work was ceased during the final acquisition.

The rest are afraid of how shoddily the system is performing. Legends 3 I found surprising since the deciding factor was supposed to be the prototype on the eshop.. but it was scrapped altogether before that even happened.

Out of all of those games, I would have bought Bomberman and possibly DJ Hero.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jul 20, 2011)

I really don't think that list is all that big, and there are still a LOT of games coming. It is summer and usually gaming in the summer is slacking off a bit so as the holidays come back around things will pick up again. Even though by weekly comparison on "Video game charts" the 3DS is currently outselling the  PSP in the states selling 27,289 Million units, and world wide 71,241 Million units.  It is still a new machine and the more people spread the news the more it seems to pick up. 

I'd rather have it this way than flood the market with games which a lot would end up as crap. Then have a long dry period. Pacing out the games seems to be a good idea and is making a lot of money that way.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jul 20, 2011)

The list could definitely be worse. I am sad to see titles like Megaman or Assassins Creed canceled but at the same time I hope this means that when games do finally get released on the 3DS, they are of good quality. I don't mind cancellations as much as bad content put on a console just because the company wants some money in its pocket. It is also possible a lot of these cancellations are due to the change in portable gaming. Right now mobiles are something people already want. I myself have an iphone. But I would never replace an iphone with the quality that is offered via Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jan1tor said:
			
		

> I really don't think that list is all that big, and there are still a LOT of games coming. It is summer and usually gaming in the summer is slacking off a bit so as the holidays come back around things will pick up again. Even though by weekly comparison on "Video game charts" the 3DS is currently outselling the  PSP in the states selling 27,289 Million units, and world wide 71,241 Million units.  It is still a new machine and the more people spread the news the more it seems to pick up.
> 
> I'd rather have it this way than flood the market with games which a lot would end up as crap. Then have a long dry period. Pacing out the games seems to be a good idea and is making a lot of money that way.


Considering the small list of games that is available now, that list is big.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

The first post needs to get rid of Crush 3D from the list.

SEGA said today it is delaying the release of Shinobi and Crush 3D for the Nintendo 3DS.

Shinobi will now release on November 15, 2011. Crush 3D was pushed to February 21, 2012.

Striked out the unneeded part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Proof


----------



## ZPE (Jul 20, 2011)

Nothing in that list interested me so I couldn't care less, MML3 looked to the most popular one but it's Capcom making it so no loss.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually the list of games right now isn't small. Here is the list and I have removed the ones from the post.
Looks like quite a line up actually.

Ace Combat 3D


Animal Crossing 3D  

Animal Resort

AR Games 

Asphalt 3D 

Bakugan: Rise of the Resistance 

BlazBlue: Contimuum Shift II2D FightingArc  

Bust-a-Move Universe 3D 

Cartoon Network SuperToon Rumble3D 

Cave Story 3DS2D 

Chocobo Racing 

Class of Heroes  

Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs 3D 

The Conduit 3DS 

Contra 3D 

Cubic NinjaAction 

de Blob: The Underground2D 

Dead or Alive: Dimensions 3D 

Deca Sports Extreme Olympic Sports 

Dector Leutrec and the Forgetten Knights 

Donald Duck 3D 

Dragon Quest 3D 

Dream Trigger Rail 

Dragon Ball 3D 

Driver: Renegade 3D 

Dual Pen Sports 

Dynasty Warriors 3D 

Earthpedia 

EST 

Eternal Eden 

Etrian Odyssey  

FIFA Soccer 3D 

Face Racers: Photo Finish

Fantasy Life 3D 

Final Fantasy 3D  

Fishing 3D 

Fish On Fishing 

Frogger 3D 

Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters

Gundam: The 3D Battle 

Hakuoki 3D 

Harvest Moon 3D 

James Noir's Hollywood Crimes 

Jewel Pet 3D 

Kawaii Koinu 3D

Karous 

Kid Icarus: Uprising 3D

Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop 

Kung Fu Panda 3D 

Kyabijoppi for Nintendo 3D 

Layton-kyoju VS Gyakuten Saiban

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D 

Lego Star Wars III: The Clone Wars 3D

Lego Pirates of the Caribbean 

Licca-chan 

Lion's Pride: Adventures of the Serenget

Madden NFL 3DS

Martha Stewart 3DS 

Mario Kart 3DS  

Marvel Super Hero Squad: The Infinity Gauntlet 

Medabots 3D 

Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D 

Motto Me De Unou o Kitaeru: Sokudoku Jutsu 3D

Naruto Shippuden Action Project 3D 

New Super Mario Bros. 3D

Ninja Gaiden 3D

Nikoli's Pencil  

Nintendogs + Cats 

One Piece: Unlimited Cruise 

Pac-Man & Galaga DimensionsActionNamco 

Paper Mario 3D

The Penguins of Madagascar 

Pilotwings Resort 3D 

Pro Evolution Soccer 3DS

Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle 

Project LovePlus  

Pro Yakyuu Famista 

Rabbids: Travel in Time 3D

Rayman 3D 

Resident Evil: Revelations 3D 

Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D 

Ridge Racer 3D 

Rodea the Sky Soldier 

Runabout for Nintendo 3DS

Samurai Warriors: Chronicles 

Shanghai 3D Cube

Shin Megami Tensei 3D  

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 

The Sims 3DVirtual Life 

Sonic the Hedgehog 

Spongebob SquigglePants

Star Fox 64 3D 

Steel Diver 3D

Super Mario Bros 3DS 

Super Monkey Ball 3D 

Super Robot Wars 

Super Street Fighter IV 3D  

Tales of the Abyss

Tetris Axis 

THOR: God of Thunder 

Time Travelers

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D 

Transformers: Dark of the Moon 

Virus Shooter 

WonderWorld Amusement   Park 

Yu-Gi-Oh 3D


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

^ You forgot Persona


----------



## Jan1tor (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone else made a list on http://www.3dsbuzz.com/3dsgames/ 
This list has over 140 titles. I still say there is a good line up of games and games coming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very funny. PSP was somewhere between the PSX and the PS2, the 3DS is PS2 level of graphics, end of story. You don't have to agree, nobody says you have to be right.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't say "barely", but it's not a gigantic jump.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean come on so strong(?),but that just isn't right. It is a bit higher than even the ps2 level of graphics. 

You don't have to agree, nobody says you have to be right as well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 21, 2011)

The problem with this whole ordeal is that the 3DS is still early into its lifespan. A couple cancelled games won't bode well for the system. I'm certainly disappointing with a number of the game cancellations (Bomberman, Assassin's Creed Lost Legacy and in particular MegaMan Legends) but it's not going to be the end for the system. There's still a number of good games that have yet to come out for the system.
Animal Crossing
Bit.Trip Saga
Cave Story 3D
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime 3
Fantasy Life
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Luigi's Mansion 2
Mario Kart 3DS
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D
Paper Mario 3D
Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle
Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney
Resident Evil Revelations
Rune Factory 4
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Star Fox 64 3D
Sonic Generations
Super Mario 3DS
Super Smash Bros. 3DS
Tales of the Abyss
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Time Travelers
Project LovePlus (if you like dating sims)
And I'm sure once those games are released, there will be many more games to take their place. It's a dangerous cycle, though. If companies don't make games, the system won't sell. And if the system doesn't sell, companies won't make games for the system. It's pretty much a given that the sales of the 3DS are going to increase by a lot when some of the first-party games get released this holiday season.

@Foxi4:
The 3DS has been shown to be capable of Wii-level graphics. Certainly a step-up over the PS2 and the PSP. We just haven't seen any games (that are released) to take advantage of that power, which is understandable since the system is still early in its lifespan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just my opinion, motivated by what I've seen so-far. It's running MGS3, I'll give you that. Like the PS2 did, just at a higher resolution than the 3DS does. As Mahomu said, it's not a graphics "jump". I expected more from Nintendo, it's been 7 years since the launch of the PSP and *this* is the "improvement" we get? C'mon, they could've pushed it a bit further. The 3DS is a machine that was "obselete" the day it was launched, much like the DS was. Nintendo ALWAYS does that, the only instance I can think of where they actually put contemporary hardware in their console was the NGC.

I guess we won't know for sure what's under the hood until someone releases the full specs, althought I'm not expecting anything ground-breaking.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Jan1tor said:
			
		

> Someone else made a list on http://www.3dsbuzz.com/3dsgames/
> This list has over 140 titles. I still say there is a good line up of games and games coming.
> Wait a second. Skylanders: Spyros Adventure ?
> 
> ...


He said not *gigantic* jump. Anything is "obselete" the moment it hit the market. 

Plus why isn't the 3ds graphics good enough? 

Have you seen Resident evil? 

Even if they could have push it a little bit, that would have been more stress on the battery.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 21, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> I blame piracy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Plus why isn't the 3ds graphics good enough?
> 
> Have you seen Resident evil?
> 
> Even if they could have push it a little bit, that would have been more stress on the battery.



Easy solution: drop 3D, up the graphics. Revelations looks good for the system but it'll never stand up to Vita quality.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 21, 2011)

If you downloaded the Netflix trial then you'd realize how poor the graphics really are.  400x240 pixels is nothing.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 21, 2011)

I only read the first page. 

Crush 3D is only being delayed and will release February of 2012 (I forgot the date). I could get a source if you want >__>

Whoops. I'm living in the past


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You know what,just enjoy vita then. Gosh.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops :3.

Also, the level of ignorance in this thread is amusing. Judging the success of a system the first few months of release and not taking in account of sloppy system launches is just making me facepalm.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.  I don't give a flying f*** about 3D, honestly, and I can think of a lot people who would rather have graphics over 3D.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 21, 2011)

But if it's a system without gimmicks...

Nintendo wouldn't be able to sell it at all.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 21, 2011)

non of this would have happend if nintendo didnt rush the 3ds


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> I blame piracy.



LOL. No seriously Nintendo rushed the product and I'm guilty of buying it at launch.


----------



## Centrix (Jul 21, 2011)

I highly doubt Nintendo nor any of the third and first party company's are worried about the 3DS since its been selling like hot cakes since day one and like Jan1tor mentioned there such a huge list of games and unannounced titles from developers that small list of cancelled games is rather pointless I think!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Sigh..

I haven't been on here in ages (Still check the news :] ), but decided to give my two cents on this one.

I think the reason the 3DS isn't doing as well as they hoped was because of the name of the handheld itself. A lot of people thought the 3DS was just another DS instead of a successor to the system.

My opinion, not necessarily fact.


----------



## deathking (Jul 21, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> *Sigh..
> 
> I haven't been on here in ages (Still check the news :] ), but decided to give my two cents on this one.
> 
> ...


i dont agree with you
they kept the gamboy name for ages and stuck on words after it like color or advance after it but people had not difficulty in identifying which one was which


----------



## Centrix (Jul 21, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, it was his own opinion that he was stating not fact...so agreeing or disagreeing doesn't really matter as again it is his opinion...lol


----------



## kotaro_14 (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably due to the PS VITA. I feel like the tables will turn and that Sony will kick Nintendo's arse. I mean quad-core, HD Graphics, Touch-Capacitive Touch Screen, DUAL ANALOG STICKS(NOT NUBS). and so much more. Nintendo should've at least upped the graphics a lot more.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

kotaro_14 said:
			
		

> Probably due to the PS VITA. I feel like the tables will turn and that Sony will kick Nintendo's arse. I mean quad-core, HD Graphics, Touch-Capacitive Touch Screen, DUAL ANALOG STICKS(NOT NUBS). and so much more. Nintendo should've at least upped the graphics a lot more.


Again with the graphics whine....softwares make the system a hit not its damn effing graphics.

Yes Softwares on 3DS are at a low, but look at the upcoming list, seriously it's getting annoying that people are criticizing 3DS and its sales just after few months, give it atleast a fecking year fools! I won't be surprised if PS Vita sales are low at launch, just because Mario will take over from there.


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Again with the graphics whine....softwares make the system a hit not its damn effing graphics.Graphics play a big part in sales.
> 
> People are still forgetting the average gamer will look for the best looking handheld, it's only the small minority that don't care about graphics at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> kotaro_14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, whether you believe it or not, the 3DS is a weak machine for this generation.
Its barely as strong as the PSP, and how old is the PSP again? 6 YEARS!

Gamers would say that graphics isnt everything, but developers are moving to stronger hardwares all the times.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 21, 2011)

kotaro_14 said:
			
		

> Probably due to the PS VITA.


I haven't actually.found anyone in real life who even knows what the vita is. It's because there isn't the software yet to sell the system. If the Vita has more appealing games, it'll sell better.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Your Edit part, yeah yeah, I'll come back to you on January 2012 and say that the PS Vita ain't selling, what has it got now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3DS was hyped it didnt sell well at launch.
PS Vita is being hyped about the same way, so expect the same result.

@Tanveer- The Wii (even DS) was a weak machine for its generation too, it had to compete with PS3 and XBOX 360, it failed in the first year, and after that flourished. Not being a fan boy, just stating the FACT.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sammy, your theory doesnt make sense about being hyped lol.

PSVita is a powerful machine, and the possibilities with it are just looking bright. If you saw the E3, you would know that they are not completely going for "grafixxxxx". There are variety of games being worked on for the PSVita.

Also in 1 year?
We already kind of got the list what will be released till next year? Does it look very bright to you?


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> @Your Edit part, yeah yeah, I'll come back to you on January 2012 and say that the PS Vita ain't selling, what has it got now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

You know Nintendo consoles/handhelds are always about Mario games. Most are coming this Holiday. They'll still be selling in 2012 of course, and again, as far as DS success is concerned, it came all because of its touch screen, Mario and SE games (Rest shovelware crap).

PSP had possibilities too, weren't utilized, it all comes down to the retarded 3rd parties, who always fail in delivering proper games on handhelds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be it on Nintendo or Sony.

How about we wait and see what happens?? Few PS Vita supporters on a single forum doesn't mean alot when compared to the whole world.

P.S. - I'll be getting PS Vita on launch too, I always buy Sony AND Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> all comes down to the retarded 3rd parties, who always fail in delivering proper games on handheldsThird parties made the PSP what it is today and going how the PSP library is, it'll be the same for the Vita.QUOTE(SamAsh07 @ Jul 21 2011, 08:32 AM) How about we wait and see what happens?? Few PS Vita supporters on a single forum doesn't mean alot when compared to the whole world.


You're right, only because this forum is 90% ignorant Nintendo fan boys and Sony haters.
Take a look on Neogaf.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

The 3ds isn't even that weak nor is it "barely" over the psp. Complete nonsense.

.... Third parties are part of what made the ds what it is today and going how the ds library is, it'll be the same for the 3ds as in just as good.


Super Scribblenauts,Advance Wars: Days of Ruin(My bad.I keep forgetting it is first party),Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia,Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword ,Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective,Okamiden,Professor Layton and the Unwound Future,Phoenix Wright ....


No, I'll take that back, no need for comments like that.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol alright wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I will be pre-ordering 3 PSVitas in a few week(1 3G and 2 Wifi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Quite sure there will be more people on board, not just a "few people from here".

I am just fed up of Mario. At first I thought OK, Mario Kart 3D and other 3D games, I will give a shot. But now I just feel bored thinking of playing Mario yet again. However, a Pokemon RPG would have pulled me back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Velotix (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm..... I honestly think.... That I don't care. At all! I'm sticking with my original DS and my GBA SP. 

Though if Nintendo somehow loses it Handheld King status, They'll simply make a few more Mario games and Ta-Dah! They're back. If that's not enough, they'll probably reveal their all ready in production hand held with Vitrual reality built into it! Or was Reality altering....

Basically, They could lose the battle, but unless some massive(Like planet ending somehow) mistake, They'll never lose the war.

....I rambled. Damn.


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> .... Third parties made the ds what it is today and going how the ds library is, it'll be the same for the 3ds as in just as good.


What? Sorry can you repeat it please, I couldn't hear you over the shovelware.

I'm not saying the PSP hasn't got it's shovelware but all I think when someone says DS games is Imagine Babys


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 21, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> .... Third parties made the ds what it is today and going how the ds library is, it'll be the same for the 3ds as in just as good.


You mean loads of poniez, donlphinz and petz?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually if you think for a minute, Nintendo planned this right from the start...to release Mario, Kid Icarus, MGS etc near the PS Vita launch. We all know how much value Mario holds in the world. The impact he brings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Third parties didn't make the DS what it is today, lolwut? It was first party and 5% of 3rd party (Square Enix the biggest contenders).


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

>Nintendo planned this from the start
>MGS

Nintendo can't plan games they don't own.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 21, 2011)

The DS has both shovelware and great games. No-one forces you to play the shovelware, and in the case of companies like ubisoft it funds bigger projects. A tide of crap games is the inevitable result of a super successful system. Look at the nes and ps2.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mario at end 2011 - early 2012, yes maybe Nintendo planned it.
Third parties, no.

The release of malleo near the Vita launch date to me doesn't bring much effect. Gamers can choose what they want to play. I personally don't think Vita will be affected, even if it is I bet by a small margin.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 21, 2011)

The fuck people saying its barely a step up from the PSP, I love love to see the PSP render it's screen twice, and see the display of the graphics lololol

Best looking PSP game can only match PS2 more or less and capcom has show on RE:revelation that 3DS can display visually beyond the Wii and _that's with 3D_. Rendering pixels twice if you don't know.


----------



## regnad (Jul 21, 2011)

If Nintendo could woo Rare back they'd be set.

Banjo, Conker, Goldeneye -- this was the heyday of video games.

Ain't gonna happen, though. They did something to piss them off apparently, and they jumped ship to Xbox obscurity, ultimately a bad decision for both Rare and Nintendo.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 21, 2011)

regnad said:
			
		

> If Nintendo could woo Rare back they'd be set.
> 
> Banjo, Conker, Goldeneye -- this was the heyday of video games.
> 
> ...


I know! I hate to bring the iPhone into this, but the screens are exactly the same size and yet one is 400x240 and the other is 960x640. HUGE difference to look at, and play games on. In the 3DS' defence the screen is actually 800x240, and while having a different image to each eye is cool and all, collectively you're still looking at a 400x240 screen twice at the same time. 

One thing about experiencing the iPhone is that I can no longer go back to a phone with a screen of anything less than at least 300ppi...


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 21, 2011)

The resolution is more of a problem than the power.  Close up things look fine, but small objects or stuff in the distance loses a lot of detail and can look pretty jaggy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Super Scribblenauts,*Advance Wars: Days of Ruin*,Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia,Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword ,Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective,Okamiden,*Professor Layton and the Unwound Future*,Phoenix Wright ....



Third party support is so good that even first parties support them!

Layton you could technically say is Level-5 and is published by Level-5 in Japan but Intelligent Systems (who make Advance Wars) is a direct Nintendo first party.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wth, Netflix movies and graphics?? What?? The quality of those movies isn't rendered by 3DS, but what is already in the movie clip is rendered, blame Netflix for poor 3DS app not 3DS.


----------



## DxEggman (Jul 21, 2011)

ITT: Graphix whores.
Nintendo knows it can get massive sales without having the best visuals on the market.


----------



## doyama (Jul 21, 2011)

Well considering Hudson went bankrupt those cancellations don't really count.

DJ hero isn't surprising considering Activision's exit from the 'music beat' genre in general

Megaman legends was kinda doomed from the start so again unsurprising.

The only ones that really are 'interesting' are the Assassin's Creed and Saints Row games. With Ubisoft not doing so poorly finanically you'd think they'd want to milk the last assassin's creed game for all it's worth (note yes they beat estimates recently, but it was a case of not sucking as bad as investors thought they would, rather than a real winning year). 

Not sure about Saints Row, since it always seems to be overshadowed by the GTA series.


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> ITT: Graphix whores.
> Nintendo knows it can get massive sales without having the best visuals on the market.


ITT: People who think they don't care about graphics.


----------



## Wintrale (Jul 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ITT: People who think they don't care about graphics.



Graphics are nice, but they don't get in the way of playing older games. If games still looked like they did last gen, I wouldn't complain. If they still looked like they did on the SNES, I still wouldn't complain.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Megaman..LEGENDS 3??...Cancelled!?!?

looks like the developers are pulling out faster than [enter sexually explicit pun here]

glad I didn't fall for the "hype hype hype"


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 21, 2011)

Korniopa disappoints me, since it's great on the Wii. But such is life.

So many fair weather fans here, it's sickening...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 21, 2011)

MML3 and possibly bomberman were a loss.
The rest was crap anyways, and the 3DS was done a service to not have to see them released.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wonder why everyone is pulling out tho? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's not like the bitch has been hacked or anything


----------



## dickfour (Jul 21, 2011)

Why isn't Nintendo fast tracking good titles?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 21, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> MML3 and possibly bomberman were a loss.
> The rest was crap anyways, and the 3DS was done a service to not have to see them released.


The original Bonk games were great and we hadn't really had a chance to see how a modern addition to the series would look.  That was the one I was most interested in seeing how it turned out.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wonder why everyone is pulling out tho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Companies have gone from crying"It's not fair, Nintendo launches consoles with new Mario/Zelda/Metroid titles and everyone buys them and ignores us, that's it, we're not making games for it" to "Nintendo have launched a console without any new additions to their franchises on it and so people aren't buying it as quick. That's it, we're not making games for it."


----------



## emigre (Jul 21, 2011)

regnad said:
			
		

> If Nintendo could woo Rare back they'd be set.
> 
> Banjo, Conker, Goldeneye -- this was the heyday of video games.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen, though. They did something to piss them off apparently, and they jumped ship to Xbox obscurity, ultimately a bad decision for both Rare and Nintendo.



People still think Rare have talent?


----------



## gameandmatch (Jul 21, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> I blame piracy.



I blame people who blame piracy and yet don't buy the games themselves.


----------



## Midna (Jul 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DxEggman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ha ha ha ha. Kidding yourself into think everyone else is kidding themselves.
I've been playing Final fantasy VI on my SNES for the past two weeks.

I can't wait for Skyward Sword and it's beautiful, utterly unrealistic art style.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

Edit: Derp, I accidentally...A quote.

Yeah, MML3 was a game I would have actually bought a 3DS for, but seeing as it's been canned, I have little reason to unless they release something along the lines of a remake of Tales of Symphonia for it.

Likewise I'd rather get a PSP than a 3DS at this point, install some CFW on it, crap like that. 

I still love my DSLite though.

But yeah seriously...at the cancellation of some of these.

I am disappoint


----------



## Midna (Jul 21, 2011)

Erm, why did you quote me? I was simply talking to prowler about his misconception that everyone thinks like him, and when they tell him otherwise they're in denial.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Erm, why did you quote me? I was simply talking to prowler about his misconception that everyone thinks like him, and when they tell him otherwise they're in denial.



You know, I have no idea....I just realized it a second ago as well

I must have clicked it, not paying attention and whatnot.

Sorry.


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Ah ha ha ha ha. Kidding yourself into think everyone else is kidding themselves.
> I've been playing Final fantasy VI on my SNES for the past two weeks.QUOTE(Midna @ Jul 21 2011, 06:45 PM) Erm, why did you quote me? I was simply talking to prowler about his misconception that everyone thinks like him, and when they tell him otherwise they're in denial.


Right now, gamers only look for stuff that looks the best.
If a new CoD game comes out and it's not that much better than Black Ops but with better graphics, people will move on to that one.

I don't think graphics should be the selling point for games, I'm quite happy with lower end graphics but it's obvious right now that devs are going to go with the handheld/console that looks the best. Why? Money.

But we all can't live with crappy hardware forever, it pretty much limits better gameplay. That's what you gamers really care for right?


----------



## Goli (Jul 21, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that like FFVI looked bad. ):


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 21, 2011)

I see a difference between playing a retro console to achieve a state of nostalgiasm and playing a contemporary console that just happens to be underwhelming as far as hardware goes.

I love retro and when I play my oldies like Fallout 1 and 2, I praise them disregarding the graphics. When I see a *contemporary* game that could pass as "remarkable"... just 10 years ago, I sound the alarm.

Times change, so should games. Graphics should get better not worse, storylines should be deeper, not shallower, gameplay mechanics simplier yet more advanced. It's the spirit of progress, not Graphics Whorism.

Call that however you want, but the 3DS's hardware is *mediocre* at best. I was expecting one of the Mobile Radeons, but pretty soon in the dev cycle I've learned about that no-name PICA. Now, to cover up the factual CPU model, they ordered it in a custom casing, but I bet it's that 256Mhz x2 ARM. The battery? Don't even get me started on that, I've seen more power-monging devices with a better battery life time. All in all... "Nice, try again with the Lite though". The internals won't change much, but maybe they'll fix the damned battery.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Times change, so should games. Graphics should get better not worse, storylines should be deeper, not shallower, gameplay mechanics simplier yet more advanced. It's the spirit of progress, not Graphics Whorism.


Disregarding everything else you said, because you are set on hating on the 3ds.
Yes, because everything that people go with good graphics have deep storylines and good gameplay. 

You don't need super looking graphics for deep storylines and good gameplay. You don't need see every little winkle and rough shape of a rock.

The first things some people think of is how are graphics without thinking about that game itself. 

If people think more about gameplay fps won't be rampant. There a point where graphics are just eye candy.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 21, 2011)

Ethanx94 said:
			
		

> Goddamnit if my 3DS ends up becoming a Virtual Boy Portable I'll be so pissed.



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!

I think it is a combination of things but many companies were already jumping ship with titles from Nintendo to SOny and iOS before the 3ds ever came out. I think they knew something we did not. Also, Yes I think that it may not be 'harder to make' 3d but it may require so much more coding space or  time that it is not as practical to bring the full story to fruition.. therefore rather than bring half stories or half games, go with what they can realize...

Also I'm certain Sony learned a thing or two through all of this as well. I really do think (though I hope not) that this 3ds, which I bought is going to end up a virtual boy portable. I'm still more jazzed about my DSi than I am about my 3ds, which has spent MORE TIME AT NINTENDO FOR REPAIRS than at my home and I bought it day one. These 'repairs' are poor coding issues, bad compatibility with their last platforms media,  NOT user abuse.. I have found tons of them.... The backward compatibility is filled with problems a s Nntendo finally admitted to me on the phone this last time..

I also think Nintendo is trying to make up for the piracy of the DSi, by increasing the games for the 3ds. This does not put anymore money in the developers pocket in the loing run, so many may feel that it is no longer worth thier time to make these at $40. a pop. I barely feel thier worth it and am seriously considering giving up gaming altogether because of the bad taste that Nintendo is leaving me with. At $250. a pop there should be ZERO issues at launch. Now many have said.. it hasn't happened to me?!?!? to that I say.. just you wait... it will... I didn't get the only console at launch that is a lemon and have it replaced with antoher lemon TWO TIMES NOW. It is across the board, it's just that you have yet to use the combo of functions that trigger the problems. Good Luck. Anyone want to buy a used 3ds? I have  one for sale... seriously, when it gets back from Nintendo contact me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing this new generation of "gamer snobs" has brought on us is this notion that FPS games "can't be fun", which is a gigantic load of absolute horse shit.
There are plenty of fun if you do them right. Not every FPS game is CoD or Halo. 

Ever check Steam, pretty much the biggest digital distribution platform for what's considered the best console for FPS games? Yeah, it's got FPS topping the statistics. TF2 is top. Counterstrike is second. Counterstrike Source is third. All FPS games but all are considered some of the best competitive FPS games ever. CoD is also beaten by Football Manager 2011 and Civilization V.

Graphics help gameplay, it's a fact. Games with better graphics are able to present something more "modern". You think I'd want to play Mass Effect with N64 graphics? Fuck no. To have games behind a certain point of graphics in this day and age is unacceptable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Graphics help gameplay, it's a fact. Games with better graphics are able to present something more "modern". You think I'd want to play Mass Effect with N64 graphics? Fuck no. To have games behind a certain point of graphics in this day and age is unacceptable.



THANK YOU, someone gets it.

It's not a matter of "graphics help" or "graphics don't help at all", it's a matter of "I made a compelling game and I've put effort into it" and "I farted out a port of an N64 game within a few months of dev time and spent the rest of dev money on candies, give me your monies NAO".

I'm not hating on the 3DS, I just see its obvious, apparent flaws.


----------



## heat6jones (Jul 22, 2011)

I personally won't be missing any of the games that were cancelled. There will be plenty of other games to play instead. Nintendo alone will put out many amazing titles on the 3DS. Also I'm sure some third party will manage to put together a decent game on the 3DS.

The 3DS does have fairly bad graphics I must say. Still, I'm enjoying Ocarina of Time 3DS thoroughly, but I do feel it's kind of cheap that the only decent game on the handheld is a remake of a game that's more than 10 years old. Also they didn't improve the graphics much and considering they were able to run a 64 game on the original DS, this is not too impressive. Had they have been able to make Windwaker in 3D, that might have been more of a selling tool for the graphical capabilities of the handheld.

Graphics do improve the gaming experience. I don't know why gamers are so willing to look past flaws. I hear so many people suggest graphics don't matter, story doesn't matter, sound doesn't matter, controls don't matter, etc... What does matter? I guess to fan boys a logo is enough. To me everything matters. 

To my knowledge the 3DS sells have slowed down and perhaps that is discouraging game developers from producing titles for the handheld. Also I don't imagine many of the third party titles are selling well but really they all suck so why would they? Too many spin offs. Also there are, I think, three fighting games on the system. Why would anyone want a fighting game on a 3DS? The controls are terrible for it.

Speaking on the controls, they are quite bad. The 3DS should have included dual analog sticks. Another problem is the 3DS camera is terrible and makes taking 3d pictures pointless. How expensive would it have been to have a decent camera put in it? 

Just doesn't feel like you get much for the $250.00 other than a new Nintendo device with cheap hardware that has inadequate third party support.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 22, 2011)

I think at some point the 3ds will start selling well then you could see some of these titles revived


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 22, 2011)

People are just impatient. You want slow software lineups? Go back to the N64 launch. There were a whopping 2 launch games. Granted, one of those was Mario 64. Then there were only 6 more games for the rest of the year. Things continued to be slow until 1998, 2 years later (even though some notable games did come out in 97, like Star Fox, Mario Kart, Goldeneye). But the N64 persevered, and had some awesome games. Did it sell as well as the NES or Super NES? No. Did it do a well as the PS1? No. But it still did pretty well (32 M units is nothing to be ashamed of) and people still love its games today, as evidenced by VC sales.

I think the 3DS will be the same. Slow start, but respectable sales and awesome games to come. Nowhere close to a "failure".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> People are just impatient. You want slow software lineups? Go back to the N64 launch. There were a whopping 2 launch games. Granted, one of those was Mario 64. Then there were only 6 more games for the rest of the year. Things continued to be slow until 1998, 2 years later (even though some notable games did come out in 97, like Star Fox, Mario Kart, Goldeneye). But the N64 persevered, and had some awesome games. Did it sell as well as the NES or Super NES? No. Did it do a well as the PS1? No. But it still did pretty well (32 M units is nothing to be ashamed of) and people still love its games today, as evidenced by VC sales.
> 
> I think the 3DS will be the same. Slow start, but respectable sales and awesome games to come. Nowhere close to a "failure".



I'll help everyone learn the issue here. Name ten good N64 games. This isn't some challenge to show that the N64 had no good games, naming ten shouldn't be that hard.

I find it funny that people are willing to call the N64 a success but say the PSP is an absolute failure when it sold 20 million more units in a market cornered by Nintendo.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass Effect would still be fun with N64 graphics.  Why?  Because it's fun and rather than the following it has now it'd have a cult following.  It's not really that hard to comprehend.  In fact, the fact that you said you wouldn't like it and that many people wouldn't care proves that it would have a cult following of sorts.

Sure, graphics can make a game better, and sure, crap graphics can ruin a game in some instances, but there are certain aspects that make you look past it so that it really isn't gamebreaking in any meaning of the word.

Also, I still strongly disagree with you on that story thing, from what I've seen, stories are as deep as they've ever been, it;s how they can be altered, changed, and taken from different perspectives that has, though.  I still think that no game has surpassed Deus Ex in that area yet, not even Mass Effect.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 22, 2011)

not enough good games > no 3ds sold > companies dont think they will make profit by making games for 3ds > not enough good games

vicious circle away!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Mario 64 would take ages to finish. Once someone finished that, Nintendo would release another game to keep people happy. It's a solution that's worked. Smallest launch+One killer of a game=Satisfaction.

To be quite honest, it's not like your average 3DS owner is going to want to finish and complete AND juggle three games at once, is he/she?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mario 64
Starfox 64
F-Zero X
Zelda OOT
Zelda MM
Mortal Kombat 4
Star Wars Rogue Squadron
Paper Mario
Goldeneye
Turok 2

I could keep going

Edit: Typos


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's mostly just fanboys that do that.

Oh, and Super Mario 64, The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, Animal Forest (Japan only, don't count that if you want), Rocket: Robot on Wheels, Goldeneye 007, Mortal Kombat (Not an exclusive so don't count it if you want), Silicon Space Station, Pokemon Stadium 1+2, Pokemon Snap (Debatebly, so don't count it if you want), Super Smash Bros, Kirby 64 Crystal Shards, Starfox 64, Donkey Kong 64

In all seriousness, that pisses me off.  I hate fanboys who always crap over the PSP, and then when you do ask them to do something like this they have to research on the internet to find 10 good games, and act like they already had them handy.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 22, 2011)

it took people hardly more than a week to get used to the controls and beat the game with almost all stars oo

it was one of my first games as well (on N64) and i beat it in a few days myself. still had weeks of fun jsut with the flying cap in that high tower world anyway, but really, it didnt work like that back then xD


----------



## DxEggman (Jul 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DxEggman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i care about graphics, but gameplay comes first to me. i'm not griping about the 3ds' lack of visual awesomeness, cause i think it looks good. could it look better? yeah, but hey, i can watch netflix on the shitter, so i'm a happy guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




jokes aside, dont get me wrong; im very interested in the vita. i don't see the point in fanboy-ing over one console.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 23, 2011)

Megaman Legends.NO!!!!
Big sad face...


----------



## godreborn (Jul 23, 2011)

nintendo needs to stop relying solely on their own franchises.  a lot of gamers growing tired of nintendo promising great third-party support then dropping the ball.  their too stubborn to change which could be the death-knell of the company.  their first-party titles r great, but to be honest, no system is worth buying for five or six games.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 23, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> nintendo needs to stop relying solely on their own franchises.  a lot of gamers growing tired of nintendo promising great third-party support then dropping the ball.  their too stubborn to change which could be the death-knell of the company.  their first-party titles r great, but to be honest, no system is worth buying for five or six games.



And that's why they let third parties take leadership with the games at launch and the launch window.

I don't get what you're trying to say.


----------



## Kayot (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't see the problem either. I don't own a 3DS nor will I own a Vita for quite some time. Once a system gets hacked and the good emulators start flowing, I'll decide which one is worth it.

Graphics really aren't everything. If graphics make or break a game, then it was a terrible game. As far as cancellation, don't worry about it. Chances are the companies are going to wait for the Vita and see what happens before pouring millions into development and ending up doing a crappy port to a competing system. Now if they somehow get Disgaea 3 and 4 on the 3DS, well I'll have to cough up the dough since a hacked PS3 can't play Disgaea 4 and there will be a snowfall in hell before I give up my MFW.

That said, just don't get too worked up. Also don't forget the PSJailBreak fiasco. It says a lot about a company if they are willing (or more frighteningly, capable of) to get the local government to do a raid on a house suspected of harboring people that might be doing research into adding back an advertised feature that was removed on the remote chance that it could lead to piracy which had already happened. Read as, Sony has some in house cleaning to do.

Nintendo will do fine, since their system is mostly backwards compatible with existing DS carts. The PSVita can't do that for technical reasons, so rebuy all your PSP games *if* they decide to re-release them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 big names out of which 6 are directly from Nintendo. Simple conclusion, Nintendo consoles are always on first-party life support, which should not be the case. Iwata once said that "They are making consoles to play their games, not their games to play on their consoles". That's a perpostrous claim for a HARDWARE MANUFACTURER. They're supposed to design, develop and release consoles that are efficient and easy to program for.

Why did the Saturn fail? Because it was a biatch to program for and it lacked some completely *basic* functions the PlayStation had. Why did the N64 have a small library of games? Because despite all the horse power, it was yet again using Flash cartridges, a medium that was dreaded for home consoles since the Sega CD. Simply not enough storage. Either Nintendo finally learns that they're supposed to create hardware that exceeds developer's expectations in terms of pure horsepower, hardware that allows you to program CurrentGen games and MORE, not just narrowly meeting standards and first and foremost, hardware that meets the expectations of fans, who desire a decent experience, graphics and an online structure included, or their fan base will slowly start to turn their backs on them. Learn from your own mistakes, learn from the mistakes of others aswell.

For once they did something good though, I have high expectations for the WiiU. Nintendo, don't screw this up. Welcome "hardcore gamers" in your little world, stop feeding us with more and more Pokemon and more of the plumber and I shall love you as much as I loved you in the days of the GameCube. Maybe it was not a "commercial success", but at the very least it was mindblowingly "strong" compared to the competition. Oh yeah, cut the crap with properietary discs, okay? MiniDVD's were crap, the Wii disc was just a DVD with some mods. Why can't you simply pay some royalties and mount a damn BluRay drive, like everybody else is going to in NextGen? >>;


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 23, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> nintendo needs to stop relying solely on their own franchises.  a lot of gamers growing tired of nintendo promising great third-party support then dropping the ball.  their too stubborn to change which could be the death-knell of the company.  their first-party titles r great, but to be honest, no system is worth buying for five or six games.



Like FGM said, Nintendo gave the 3DS launch to the 3rd party groups. Look what happened there. Had Nintendo gone and released some of their own titles at launch, the system might have been more successful at the expense of 3rd party games being further ignored. Nintendo gave them their chance, and they blew it with most of the games being mediocre.


----------



## Midna (Jul 23, 2011)

Oi Foxi4. he said he could keep going. He could have. Just because Nintendo's first party devs are out in force now with the 3DS and they're the first games that come to anybody's minds does not mean that there's a lack of third party titles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_3DS_games

And about BlueRay. The Wii U's proprietary disk capacity is stated to be 25GB. That's the size of a single layer BlueRay disk. With the Wii they produced proprietary DVDs to dodge fees. With the Wii U they're doing the same thing to BluRay.


----------



## Oveneise (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn! I was really looking forward to "My Garden".


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that's a quick and Richard Moore-ish (aka uninformed or bad) conclusion, there are more good games, he just picked 10 out of the entire library, and he said he could keep going.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 24, 2011)

My Top 10 Non-Nintendo N64 games: (4 repeated from my earlier list)

Mortal Kombat 4 /(I also liked  Mortal Kombat Trilogy, but MK4 is better)
Star Wars Rogue Squadron
Goldeneye
Turok 2
All-Star Baseball 2000
Blast Corps
Perfect Dark
Wayne Gretzky's 3D Hockey (I liked it, anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
WWF Attitude (most people liked no mercy better, I liked this better)
Donkey Kong 64


Other people would probably have things like Banjo, Silicon Valley, etc on this list, but I never actually played those. Might get them used sometime..

I would hardly say the console is on "first party life support"... if you want an example of that, see any later Atari console post 2600.

Even if that was true though... what does it matter if Nintendo makes the games that are most identified with the console? One of the main reason for buying a system should be if it has the games you want to play on it. Unlike Sony and MS, Nintendo has always been a game company, so it would make sense they would focus on games.


----------



## Centrix (Aug 2, 2011)

kotaro_14 said:
			
		

> Probably due to the PS VITA. I feel like the tables will turn and that Sony will kick Nintendo's arse. I mean quad-core, HD Graphics, Touch-Capacitive Touch Screen, DUAL ANALOG STICKS(NOT NUBS). and so much more. Nintendo should've at least upped the graphics a lot more.



Higher Price nobody is willing to pay, granted the 3DS sold well, but with touch controls located in the wrong place, awkwardness of the back touch screen, Joy sticks are gonna suck just like the PSP's and will probably have a horrible launch since Sonys know for that and a lack of developers. Besides we're not gonna see Vita until next year sometime Sony's confirmed it plenty of times at conferences, I wish these other places would tune in already...sheesh!...lol


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 2, 2011)

The normal things to happen typical from N64/GCN eras.


----------

